# Best nail hole wood filler for hard wood floor



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

they make many different colors of filler but they are difficult to tell what color they'll be after drying and finishing. experiment first.
i have to wonder though at the effectiveness of nailing to stop squeaky flooring....?

DM


----------



## Radjack (Feb 26, 2009)

Nailing the hardwood floor was an ideal I got from the internet. I put in spiral nails at a slight angle and used a nail setter to sink them well below the surface before I sand it. It has been very effective reducing the noise when walking on the floor.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ok, that's different then...

DM


----------



## Wood Floor Guy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Filler Tip*

Since you plan to sand the floor, take a small handful of saw dust from the sanders gag, and mix it with carpenters glue. Use just enough glue to kame a thick, slightly damp putty. Use this to fill the holes, then hand sand. When you sand the floor, the match should be perfect!

Wood Floor Guy


----------

